# Poll: did any of you have a 'lump in your throat' feeling in early pregnancy?



## MrsJersey

Hi ladies, I'm only 8 or 9 dpo but did any of you experience a feeling as if you had a lump in your throat? Almost as if you've swollowed a pill and it's got stuck?

Thanks for your comments xx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

If you have this sensation it could mean that your thyroid gland is swelling putting pressure on your larnyx. I'd tell your Dr about it so they can check your thyroid levels and see if you have developed a goiter. Often these go down after pregnancy, but if your thyroid levels are out of whack then it can be bad for baby :hugs: I am slightly hypothyroid and have a small goiter so I am going to be monitored for my thyroid levels throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## MrsJersey

Thanks for all your responses so far and thanks Sevenladybugs (great name btw!) for that info - I'll make sure I get it checked out, eek!

xx


----------



## nalini878

hmmm i thought it was to do with nausea as it makes me feel sick, but thanks for the advice will check with dr and mw about the thyroid thing xx


----------



## Gemble

I feel like I have a lump of burning puke stuck in my throat.. :haha:

Is that how it feels?


----------



## jessica716

yes i do, feels like theres something there but i cant get rid of it with a drink and i can't cough it up either... lose-lose situation...worse in the evening i find :shrug:


----------



## PixieBelle

I had this and no issue with my thyroid and although I had nausea I had no puking so who knows. As with anything unusual, keep an eye on it, if it becomes a cause for concern, get someone to check you over. Always better to be safe than sorry but best not to worry yourself too much about everything that changes.


----------



## tas1

I have this feeling and thought it was my thyroid coming back (pregnancy cursed me) but i had my routine blood test done yesterday and got an appointment with a consult on tuesday so will see then. Might ring my doctor tho and see if i take my tablet again it will go xx


----------



## Skye1

Yes this was one of my first symptoms before I starte getting sick. I still get it, it feels like there is something stuck at the back of my throat. I know it's not my thyroid as I had it tested a month before..


Horrible symptom , makes you wanna gag all the time :nope:


----------



## MrsJersey

Thank you so much to everyone who has responded - this is now 3 days of having this lump feeling, if my temps stay up tomorrow (either 10 or 11 dpo), I'm going to test! My gums bled loads this morning though and I'm feeling quite light-headed and headachey, I had some very light pink spotting the other day which has now stopped so I'm daring to hope at the moment... it's just so hard not to get your hopes up. xx


----------



## x Alanna x

I think it could be to do with acid reflux..... when your pregnant ur digestive system goes slower and your muscles relax more... although you may not feel as though u have heartburn at the mo.. it can sometimes cause you to feel as if youve got something stuck in your throat that you need to cough up... 

Ive had my thyroid removed.. so deffo aint my thyroid lol.. And i do get this feeling quite a bit.. its probably to do with indegestion.. look up acid reflux on google =]


----------



## piratekitten

My last period was June 14th-18th. My hubby and I did the BD on the 22nd and 25th and then again July 5th. We aren't really TTC cus we have a 7 1/2 month baby girl. I just started charting when I get my period and when we BD this cycle. And I'm sure how long my cycles usually last. But my AF should be here tomorrow as far as the iPhone app is telling me. But i have been having some symptoms lately that are kinda making me think I may be pregnant again. Like headaches, diareaha, light cramping that doesnt feel like AF, weird lump feeling in my throat, boobs feel weird sometimes like heavy at times along with a light burning sensation as well as my armpits feel like i lifted 100 pounds, hard time trying to fall asleep, constant backache, very wet feeling downstairs, im sure theres more. I took a few tests but the came back BFN. Any ideas?
Thanks for all your help!

:test:


----------

